# creatine vs. glutamine



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Which one is better? If you had to choose one, which would you take?

I have stopped taking creatine for about 3 months now due to lack of funds and I only train 2 times per week so i can live with a longer recovery time.

If I go back to creatine, should I stop the glutamine? do any counter act each other (I think I read in another thread somewhere they do)

What are the effects if I taking both?

Also, since creatine is in red meat, does anyone know many grams of creatine is in the average piece of steak or pork?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just to be difficult I'd say both, currently taking both (5g of each) in the morning and post workout, getting quite good gains in recovery!


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

creatine by FFFAAAAARRRR.. there are strong scientific evidence that glutamine supplementation does NOTHING..

creatine on the hand.. has a huge amount of scientific data that increase muscle mass and strength... its the most researched supplement in existance


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

- Creatine is a muscle volumiser - it draws water into the muscle allowing a faster intake of nutrients into the muscle - because of that u will look puffy after loading it and during the maintance phase - it also gives u some energy since Creatine is used first before anaerobic and later aerobic respiration, but contary to what ppl say imo this is minimal

- Glutamine is a non-essential amino acid but makes up most of the amino acids found in ur blood - if u are low in glutamine u simply won't gain any lean muscle mass

Glutamine stores in the body are v.v.low after a workout so u need to replace them unless u want to get into a catabolic state which is kind of defeating the purpose of a workout

imo opinion take both after (5g) a workout (with sugar/dextrose for an insulin spike) also take 5g of glutamine in the morning and at night to curb catabolism - u can't really choose between the two, they do different things - just plz remember to cycle them both! eg 8 weeks on 4 weeks off


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Creatine while bulking or for strength.

L-Glutamine while dieting. Also is good for the bodies PH. 

Both if you can afford it


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Is it ok to mix your L-Glutamine into something warm like soup? Im sure I heard somewhere that one of these supps decomposes if you heat it but I can't remember what or where!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Creatine for sure!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> Is it ok to mix your L-Glutamine into something warm like soup? Im sure I heard somewhere that one of these supps decomposes if you heat it but I can't remember what or where!


I would really do that - not sure what would really happen but it is an amino acid - one of the building blocks of protein.....protein and heat=denaturisation.....might be ok for an egg but supplements aren't really meant to be cooked.


----------

